# Bad reading when on plane..



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

My fish finder just flips out when I'm on plane, but at idle or slow speed it reads just fine....what did I do wrong during instllation? Any ideas wuld really help thx

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

could be the transducer placement. if its in turbulent water when running, it could go crazy like that.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I have never seen a fish finder that works accurately when going fast on plane


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

The only sonar that I've seen work while on plane had a thru-hull transducer. But I don't know of too many guys with aluminum boats who install them.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

you said flips out? do you mean it flips up in the air?? if so tighten the horizonal bolt where the transducer swivels. I,ve just put a new one on my small boat , by the directions . on my big boat its always worked even at 40mph. if yours don,t? its installed wrong. theres also a center screw hole where it won,t move at all.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Need a better photo to see what's going on. Get a full shot of the rear and of the bottom directly in front of the transducer. Is it close to a strake? Can't tell but that's not a stepped hull right?

A correctly placed transducer will read bottom at 7 or 70mph, doesn't matter.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Well what is correctly placed? Its a stratos fish and ski..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Not sure on that boat. But it either is out of water when on plane, or its trying to read through turbulent water. If you can post some better pics of the back of the boat and the hull bottom forward of the transducer, I could get a better idea. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

It's a little hard to tell in the pic, but if your boat has a step at the stern, then that area where you have the transducer mounted is out of the water when you're on plane. I can't really see whether or not there's a step there though.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

A step? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Hard to tell from the picture but the transducer seam where the two halfs of the transducer come together needs to be even with the bottom of the hull, when you get up to plane that portion will still be in the water, take a straight edge and put it on the bottom of the hull then shoot it back to the transducer make sure that seam is below or even.

I have both my normal tarnsducer and even my side scan transducer set-up to be able to read the bottom at 50 mph, granted I'm not going to be able to use the side scan at that speed but it is tracking the bottom so I know the set-up is right on..........Doc


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Where the transducer is now, is that the lowest part of the hull? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

avantifishski said:


> A step?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


See pic...


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

So mve it lower?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

It definitely looks too high to me.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep just saw the latest picture it is way too high needs to be lower, I'llpost a picture of what it should be for you.......Doc


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Dan44149 said:


> It definitely looks too high to me.


I agree. But still can't tell if there's any strafe or anything in front of it. Get down low and get a squared away pic of the bottom of the hull. Like already mentioned, put a straight edge on the bottom of hull, then line up the seam of the transducer with that. That will get you close. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Another thing I noticed too, is that you aren't level. You want the bottom of the skimmer to be level with the boat as it is sitting in the water.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a picture for you, this is the lowest setting that you can go where the arm attaches to the transducer, the highset you can be is the seam line on the tranducer...............Doc


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Dan44149 said:


> Another thing I noticed too, is that you aren't level. You want the bottom of the skimmer to be level with the boat as it is sitting in the water.


Also another good point to check, you can use a level while in the boat to see what the boat looks like I always carry a small 6 inch plumbers level on board the boat.... Doc


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm gonna make a move lower and straighter... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

no way your going to lower it enough without drilling more holes. get one of these or make one yourself. I made one and used the 2 holes to screw it down. then use short screws so you don't touch the boat, http://www.sternsaver.com/


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow $50

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

avantifishski said:


> Wow $50
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yea the SternMate sure is pretty. 

Go get a $5 white cutting board, cut it to the size you want, double it up, run a screw through at each end, use plenty of silicone, and call it good. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Dan44149 said:


> See pic...


Dan. The transducer is not working BC in that pic the boat is capsized. That would really mess it up.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

ErieRider said:


> Dan. The transducer is not working BC in that pic the boat is capsized. That would really mess it up.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


LMAO! That would certainly be a bad day!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

